# Couple of pointers



## I Brian (Apr 23, 2007)

Just a quick heads-up on the logo having the wrong URL - doesn't have the hyphen in it, so it results in a 404 error.

Also, how do I go about finding out more about setting up a site for support in the Sponsors section?

Simply that I'm currently working to get the word out on 247spares (http://www.247spares.co.uk) and am exploring a few options to get them noticed a little better.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Send a PM to Jae, he's the forum owner.


----------

